# Furry Auction Sites



## Kantress (May 22, 2010)

I know of www.furbid.ws and www.furbuy.com, but both seem rather inactive. Is there a site that is more prominent and that serves the fandom, or is there really that little activity on the fandom's end?


----------



## Alstor (May 22, 2010)

http://www.thedealersden.com/


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

Huh. I'd just say search 'anthro ' or 'furry' or 'fursuit' or  whatever on eBay, but I guess if there can be a furry ham radio site there can be an auction site too.


----------



## Taralack (May 22, 2010)

They get decent traffic, I've gotten a couple of commissions on my current list that way.


----------

